# Tattie - Update



## TattiesMum

So.... after yesterdays midwife visit we were sent to the hospital for blood tests and monitoring for pre-eclampsia.

Everything came back clear :D but the monitor showed regular contractions and we persuaded the doctor to give her an internal and a sweep :happydance:

She was 3cm dilated with a very thin and effaced cervix so she is definitely in early labour!! :happydance:

Watch this space :winkwink:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: Yay for early labor! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
Lots of labor dust!

You both must be so excited! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

hurray for grandbaby! :happydance:


----------



## StarBound

:D yay


----------



## TattiesMum

Excited? I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof and so is Tattie LOL :happydance:


----------



## Mummy~L

Great News! He could make an apperance on his actual due date then!! :D


----------



## AyaChan

yay!!! Kaylum will be here soon :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :D

xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

:yipee:
good luck Tattie!!!
Cant watto see plenty of pictures of little Kaylum!!!!!
:D xxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

you never know our babies might have the
same birthday :happydance:

:dust:

good luck tattie!!

xxx​


----------



## halas

yay and goodluck to tattie hope she gets the abour she wants, seems she might beat kitty then


----------



## JoJo16

good luck tattie!!! not going to be long for your little man!!
and im glad the tests came back clear xxx


----------



## booflebump

Oooh very exciting - good luck to both of you xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Gooooood luuuuucckkk :hugs: xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck tattie! hope you have quick and safe labour!

can't wait to see pictures of the little man


----------



## TattiesMum

I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).

She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:


----------



## stephx

Aww good luck! Hope he makes his entrance soon now :) 

xxx


----------



## Torz

Yay it wont belong now for tattie. 

Get her to spend the day in Asda, apparently if your waters break in Asda they give you a free hamper of baby stuff.


----------



## shelx

TattiesMum said:


> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:

what happens if they break there? :blush:

good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
xx


----------



## daniellelk

shelx said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...

You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx

Goodluck x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Cummon Kaylum!! 
can't wait to see loadsa picturess!! :D 

and do you reallyyy?! :O 
xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha funny! going to town hoping her waters break in mothercare or m&s
hope they do! lods of vouchers!! 
annddd good luck!
come on little man :dust: xx


----------



## halas

Torz said:


> Yay it wont belong now for tattie.
> 
> Get her to spend the day in Asda, apparently if your waters break in Asda they give you a free hamper of baby stuff.

my sisters friends a flight attendent and she was saying if you give birth on their planes that the baby get free flights anywhere for the rest of their life lol i better not say that out loud noah might decide he wants to travel and if i catch a plane to visit my sister he might just come early for his lifetime of free flights lol


----------



## Torz

halas said:


> Torz said:
> 
> 
> Yay it wont belong now for tattie.
> 
> Get her to spend the day in Asda, apparently if your waters break in Asda they give you a free hamper of baby stuff.
> 
> my sisters friends a flight attendent and she was saying if you give birth on their planes that the baby get free flights anywhere for the rest of their life lol i better not say that out loud noah might decide he wants to travel and if i catch a plane to visit my sister he might just come early for his lifetime of free flights lolClick to expand...

Unfortunalty tho you would have to go in to premature labour to get the free flights because airlines & doctors wont let pregnant women fly after 34 weeks.


----------



## halas

Torz said:


> halas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torz said:
> 
> 
> Yay it wont belong now for tattie.
> 
> Get her to spend the day in Asda, apparently if your waters break in Asda they give you a free hamper of baby stuff.
> 
> my sisters friends a flight attendent and she was saying if you give birth on their planes that the baby get free flights anywhere for the rest of their life lol i better not say that out loud noah might decide he wants to travel and if i catch a plane to visit my sister he might just come early for his lifetime of free flights lolClick to expand...
> 
> Unfortunalty tho you would have to go in to premature labour to get the free flights because airlines & doctors wont let pregnant women fly after 34 weeks.Click to expand...


yea and that wouldnt be a good thing at all.


----------



## casann

good luck tattie :) x


----------



## lily123

:yey: so exciting!!!
Good luck Tattie i hope you have an easy labour :) (well, as easy as it could be!)
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jemma_x

good luck x


----------



## msp_teen

Aww YAY, looks like the little guy is going to be here shortly!


----------



## BrEeZeY

yay lots of labor :dust: :hugs: good luck!!


----------



## chatterbox93

good luck!!!
hope she have a safe labour!!
:hugs:


----------



## PleaseBaby

Good luck, hope litle Kaylum arrives quickly and safely x


----------



## fantastica

Good luck :)
Hope all goes smoothly! xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Good Luck :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww thats so exciting!
good luck!
:dust:


----------



## LovingYou

Good luck!!!! :]


----------



## bbyno1

aww goodluck and hope she has a quick an easy labourr xx


----------



## lottebot

:hugs: Good Luck Tattie!!
I hope she has a good,smooth & happy labour!
come on Kaylum :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## trashit

:happydance: go go go Tattiee!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## lily123

Any updates yet? I'm officially stalking this thread now!
:headspin: :howdy: :fool:

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

daniellelk said:


> shelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx
> 
> Goodluck xClick to expand...

Damn my waters broke in my bed, all I got was a baby and dirty laundry :rofl:


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

GOOD LUCK XxXx


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck Tattie! :dance:


----------



## holly2234

good luck! :)


----------



## annawrigley

awww fantastic! good luck tattie!!!



PreggoEggo said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx
> 
> Goodluck xClick to expand...
> 
> Damn my waters broke in my bed, all I got was a baby and dirty laundry :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: same!


----------



## sarah0108

good luck!! x


----------



## nightkd

PreggoEggo said:


> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx
> 
> Goodluck xClick to expand...
> 
> Damn my waters broke in my bed, all I got was a baby and dirty laundry :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:!! I wonder if Babies R Us over here does that? Heck I might just have to go in and spill a bottle of water down my pants and see what happens :lol:

Good Luck Tattie ^_^

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

nightkd said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx
> 
> Goodluck xClick to expand...
> 
> Damn my waters broke in my bed, all I got was a baby and dirty laundry :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:!! I wonder if Babies R Us over here does that? Heck I might just have to go in and spill a bottle of water down my pants and see what happens :lol:
> 
> Good Luck Tattie ^_^
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww yay, you will be a Grandmother very soon! =D
I hope things go quick and smooth for Tattie!

Congratulations!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## daniellelk

nightkd said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellelk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> I've just spoken to Tattie and she's feeling OK .... she didn't get a lot of sleep last night because of the contractions so she's a bit tired (it was midnight by the time we were finished at the hospital so I'm not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed myself LOL).
> 
> She's off to town now ... keeping mobile and busy and is going to flit between Mothercare and M&S in the hope that her waters might break in either one or the other of them :rofl:
> 
> what happens if they break there? :blush:
> 
> good luck with labour tattie hope he comes soon :D
> and good luck tatties mum being birthing partner hehe
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> You get loads of Vouchers for baby stuff xx
> 
> Goodluck xClick to expand...
> 
> Damn my waters broke in my bed, all I got was a baby and dirty laundry :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:!! I wonder if Babies R Us over here does that? Heck I might just have to go in and spill a bottle of water down my pants and see what happens :lol:
> 
> Good Luck Tattie ^_^
> 
> xxClick to expand...

My MIL told me to go take a bottle of water in and do that


----------



## Mellie1988

Lmao at all you girls planning to 'break your waters' in Babies 'R' us/Mothercare!! :rofl: 
My waters broke as I was walking upstairs lol...not very fun or interesting, they then broke and trickled even more as I was walking to the labour ward...looked like I had pissed myself, I was well embarrassed...held my notes infront of me so no one noticed, forgot about what people from behind me could see lol....doh! 

Hope Tattie is well into labour now, or even gave birth! Either way, hope all is well! 

x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Good luck Tattie! 

xoxox


----------



## futuremommy91

Mellie1988 said:


> Lmao at all you girls planning to 'break your waters' in Babies 'R' us/Mothercare!! :rofl:
> My waters broke as I was walking upstairs lol...not very fun or interesting, they then broke and trickled even more as I was walking to the labour ward...looked like I had pissed myself, I was well embarrassed...held my notes infront of me so no one noticed, forgot about what people from behind me could see lol....doh!
> 
> Hope Tattie is well into labour now, or even gave birth! Either way, hope all is well!
> 
> x

I wouldn't worry about that- bet they see that stuff all the time!

GOOD LUCK TATTIE!!!!


----------



## halas

futuremommy91 said:


> Mellie1988 said:
> 
> 
> Lmao at all you girls planning to 'break your waters' in Babies 'R' us/Mothercare!! :rofl:
> My waters broke as I was walking upstairs lol...not very fun or interesting, they then broke and trickled even more as I was walking to the labour ward...looked like I had pissed myself, I was well embarrassed...held my notes infront of me so no one noticed, forgot about what people from behind me could see lol....doh!
> 
> Hope Tattie is well into labour now, or even gave birth! Either way, hope all is well!
> 
> x
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that- bet they see that stuff all the time!
> 
> GOOD LUCK TATTIE!!!!Click to expand...

yep i'm sure the cleaners are verry used to cleaning that stuff up when i went in to labour my waters broke in my bed i had just gotten new carpets in and stood up and woke oh up and said my waters just broke and he didnt belive me until i shout oh no the carpet and ran for the door he had never seen me run so fast,and it would stop leakingand out of the blue leak again i was sitting on a chair at the hospital and had a contraction and saturated the chair, wonder how tatties doin


----------



## Abblebubba

How did i miss this thread?!
Ahhh im watching this space GRANDMUMMA :)
Good luck tattie thinking of you. :happydance:


----------



## 05wilkesm

GOOD LUCK TATTIE!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

good luck!! and my waters broke at ike 5:30 in the morning :s i woke OH up cuz i thouht i was peeing myself then stood up and it went all over my floor then it got trailed all the way to the bathroom lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

waiting for updates! lol


----------



## lily123

Thought i'd bump this to the top :)
I wonder if Tattie's had Kaylum by now? It's so exciting - i've been watching this tread all day haha :)
xx


----------



## leoniebabey

ooo i dont think ive posted on this soo good luck :D

i wonder if she's had him yet, ooo how exciting !


----------



## AyaChan

just thought id say, Kaylum is here, but I'll let Tattie do the rest 

xxx


----------



## futuremommy91

EEEEEK :dance:


----------



## halas

yay congrate to tattie hope it all went well


----------



## aob1013

Aww x


----------



## bump_wanted

awww congratulations to Mummy tattie and Granny tattie xx


----------



## KiansMummy

awww yeahhh congrats to Tattie:D :D xxx


----------



## lottebot

yay congrats Tattie & Marie :happydance: x


----------



## daniellelk

Congratulations Tattie :D


----------



## amandad192

Yippee! I can't wait to see pics!/Meet Kaylum! All I know is hes born, time and weight, I'll let TattieHattie give those details along with her birth story though! (Can't wait to read it)
Woo I'm soo happy for you Tattie!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aw woowww! He's arrived! :D Congratulations Tattie!! 

xoxox


----------



## trashit

congratulated her on fb but :happydance: congratulations Tattie!!! xxx


----------



## lily123

:happydance:
congratulations and well done to Tattie!!!
TattiesMum congratulations on your new grandbaby :cloud9:
xxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww congratulations tattie!
and congratulations tattiesmum on your little grandson!
cant wait for pics!


----------



## alysedelovely

congrats tattie! :)
i cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## msp_teen

Aww Congrats Tattie!!!!!


----------



## stephx

Congrats Tattie :happydance:

xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awwww congrats tattie on your little boy and tattiesmum on your grandbaby :D xxxx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :)


----------



## Karuto

congratz tattie


----------



## Jas029

Congrats to Tattie & TattiesMum! :dance:


----------



## leoniebabey

:D aw congrats 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Any news yet? X


----------



## Abblebubba

* CONGRAUTULATIONS *
Tattie and Tattiesmum i cannot wait to meet him and i bet your both so proud!​


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats Tattie & Tatties Mum!
You both must be so happy :)
:dance:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh biggest congrats:D cant wait to see pics and read the birth story!x


----------



## KrisKitten

CONGRATS :D :D :D xxx


----------



## annawrigley

ahhhh YAY congratulations tattie!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## 05wilkesm

CONGRATS!!!
:happydance: xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

yay congrats!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: Yay! Congrats to the both of you! :hugs:
Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## chatterbox93

CONGRATULATIONS TATTIE and TATTIES MUM!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooooh I don't know if I have already commented on this thread?! But.. 

Congratulations Tattie, welcome to the world Kaylum (Hope i've spelt that right!) 
Looking forward to hearing how it all went annd seeing pics!
x x


----------



## fantastica

congratulations :D
can't wait to see pics!!! xx


----------



## Youngling

Congrats.
Cant wait to hear story and see pics.
Ooooo its soooo exciting. Cant believe this will be me soon
xx


----------



## amandad192

Any one who has Tattie on FB, there's pics!!! He's absolutely gorgeous! Well done Tattie :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Woooo!! :happydance:
Havent been on in a fair while and when I do, a bubba's born! :happydance:

Well done babe!
Can't wait to hear your birth story an see pics of little man! xXx


----------



## Mumiof2

Yay congratulations Tattie :happydance: x


----------



## faolan5109

Aw YAY! Congrats Tattie and Tattie's mom!


----------



## chocaccino

ooh CONGRATULATIONS!
xxx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## angel1990

congratulatiosn tattie!!!!


----------



## silver_penny

I hope everyone is doing splendidly! I can't wait to read the birth story. :happydance:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

congratulations tattiee!! :) and tatties mum!! welcome to the world kaylum!! :) xxxx


----------

